# Igf-1LR3 Question



## Josh30013 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I have been looking to into peptides recently and I see everyone has there different opinion on IGF-1LR3 post workout or preworkout? What do you guys recommend and why?
Looking to run 60mcg a day.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2013)

2hrs post work out.  Let your natty igf run it's course and than hit the Exo.


----------



## Josh30013 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks gym rat I'm planning on running for 8 weeks. Also any recommendations  on any thing to stack with this?
And on off days when would be the best time to pin?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2013)

PEG MGF

and if you wana get spendy a couple DES


----------



## Josh30013 (Aug 16, 2013)

and on my days of whats to suggest the best time to pin the igf?


----------



## frankenstein (Oct 24, 2013)

in the am on your days off


----------



## Azog (Oct 25, 2013)

So gym, you recommend to pin 60mcg lr3 two hours pwo. Does this change when administering hgh pwo? 
I am guessing the PEG is for the days off? Dosage? Timing?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2013)

Azog said:


> So gym, you recommend to pin 60mcg lr3 two hours pwo. Does this change when administering hgh pwo?
> I am guessing the PEG is for the days off? Dosage? Timing?



id do the GH pre WO if possible.  The MGF....on off days or post WO just 1 day a wk tho, mainly off days you wana hit it hard.  do mgf IM, bil lat.  Even tho is the active version that travels threw the whole body.....it still has site benefits.  you will create more and more stem sites...which with proper EXO - GH/IGF will turn into new cells.  


read up on MGF tho...you dont want to use LR3/PEG MGF close to one another cuz you will essentially cancel one out.  

EX....1st thing AM, off day.  LR3 @ 50-80mcg.. than 10 hrs later you can use the PEG MGF.  other off days, id use the mgf twice, am/pm.  both IM, bi-lat.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 26, 2013)

How does IGF work compared to GH. Is there a benefit in stacking them or is one better than the other. Im doing 4iUs of rips a day, but i've been looking into IGF and I'm curious as to its effectiveness when stacked.


----------



## Azog (Oct 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> id do the GH pre WO if possible.  The MGF....on off days or post WO just 1 day a wk tho, mainly off days you wana hit it hard.  do mgf IM, bil lat.  Even tho is the active version that travels threw the whole body.....it still has site benefits.  you will create more and more stem sites...which with proper EXO - GH/IGF will turn into new cells.
> 
> 
> read up on MGF tho...you dont want to use LR3/PEG MGF close to one another cuz you will essentially cancel one out.
> ...



What's your theory behind using the gh preworkout? While we are at it, why the lr3 pwo and not pre or first thing am?
Also, how do you dose the PEG? And you suggest using both the lr3 and peg on off days, correct? Why use PEG only 1x weekly?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 27, 2013)

Azog said:


> What's your theory behind using the gh preworkout? While we are at it, why the lr3 pwo and not pre or first thing am?
> Also, how do you dose the PEG? And you suggest using both the lr3 and peg on off days, correct? Why use PEG only 1x weekly?



lots use it pre workout because for many people that's mid/late day.....2iu which would take care of any cortisol....which will normally be at its peak point.  Next, you will have a good solid boost threw the whole workout, and you will still produce a natural spike when your done.  

LR3, if you take it pre workout you will negate any natural igf reponse.  You will have the EXO, but nothing will occur natty.  LR3 is really good for, IMHO, fatloss and shuttling nutrients into the muscles.  a slin-like effect.  it will also assist in everything natural IGF will too.  having that post workout is more important (again IMHO) than the following morning.  Your muscles need everything you can throw at them to repair, so I think give it 1.5-2hrs for natty igf to come and go, than bring on the EXO.

peg mgf, really is best on off days.  it will activate dormant muscle fibers, create more stem sites, stop muscle damage.  and is important to use with LR3/DES because mgf is also a form of IGF.  So if you are going to be adding in lots of LR3 or DES you want to give mgf a boost too.  

why I say to use LR3 1st thing in the am is because if you use PEG MGF or igf LR3 shortly after one or the other you will cancel out the effect of the first igf.  So you want to use them and allow them to work, run their course before introducing the next.

LR3 lasts for about 12 hrs, or carries a potent effect for 12hrs.  it will last for 24hrs + but after 6hrs post inj. it will begin to die off.


----------



## Azog (Oct 28, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> lots use it pre workout because for many people that's mid/late day.....2iu which would take care of any cortisol....which will normally be at its peak point.  Next, you will have a good solid boost threw the whole workout, and you will still produce a natural spike when your done.
> 
> LR3, if you take it pre workout you will negate any natural igf reponse.  You will have the EXO, but nothing will occur natty.  LR3 is really good for, IMHO, fatloss and shuttling nutrients into the muscles.  a slin-like effect.  it will also assist in everything natural IGF will too.  having that post workout is more important (again IMHO) than the following morning.  Your muscles need everything you can throw at them to repair, so I think give it 1.5-2hrs for natty igf to come and go, than bring on the EXO.
> 
> ...




Awesome post! This clears things up a lot for me. Only thing left to ask is....how much PEG should I dose?


----------



## gym4iron (Dec 24, 2013)

mind blown!!!...................great stuff major bump


----------

